
The Elves Leave Middle Earth – Sodas Are No Longer Free (2009) - choult
https://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-middle-earth-%E2%80%93-soda%E2%80%99s-are-no-longer-free/
======
tosser0001
This story seems a bit too well-calibrated to make a point for it to be
completely true.

Presumably this company could be easily identified. Did this actually happen?

------
choult
I know this has been submitted a handful of times, but it's one of only a
couple of blog posts I keep coming back to year on year.

